# I'm on cloud nine



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

because i won best of breed at the 2009 national convention with my favorite homebred bunny C-lebrity!!! lol. and to top it off, my sister won best of breed in the youth show with the sister Beyonce. so now we're like.. famous! its really cool

we were going up against huge breeders , so i would have been happy if we just hadn't bottomed out, but then we get that!! and the judge said some amazing things about my rabbit that i started crying.

i also broke down and bought two new does, in chocolate. the first is a chocolate senior doe from the TOP breeder who lives in New York... and i paid a pretty penny for her, 130 bucks WITH a discount for helping her out all week. but she is GORGEOUS and i just love her

the second is a older chocolate junior doe from the club president in ohio. she's really pretty when she's running and her color was awesome, so when nadine offered her to me at 85 instead of 100 i bought her.

but our total placements were:

in youth:
12 place black junior doe - 17 in class- she now lives by lake tahoe
1st place black junior doe- 17 in class- then won best black Junior, best black, and best of breed- i had sold her a few days before, so she now lives in northern texas

in open:
my new buck was DQ'd because he lost so much weight getting here from indiana, but the judge said nice things about him
4th place black senior doe- 11 in class
9th place black junior doe -26 in class
1st place black junior doe- 26 in class- then won best black junior, best black and best of breed.
1st place chocolate senior doe-6 in class- then won best chocolate senior
6th place chocolate junior doe - 17 in class


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. That is awesome. :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

AWWWE thier cute! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are beautiful....a big congrats... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That is so cool! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Pretty bunnies


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks everyone, it's so surreal. and it just keeps getting better 

yesterday i got a email from the virtual god of tans, and he told me my rabbit was one of the best he'd seen and that i was really doing well

and then just now, my friend, who is a very affluential rabbit judge, breeder and an angora goat breeder, offered me stud service ( rabbit) for any and all of my does to his gorgeous bucks 

total shock because i've been on his waiting list for a year trying to get a tan, but his does aren't conceiving, so he just offered it to me. and when i move to his house he'll let me use anything


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow you must be excited! what an honor to be nationwide. :wink: :thumb: great job. your hard work paid off!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so beautiful...congrats!!!! :clap:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Your bunnies look great! I would be on cloud 9 10 and 11!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats they look so nice. Hey, have you ever got a site up? If not when you get pics of your Myotonics let me know. I have been dying to see what you have.


----------



## goatnoob (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW! CONGRATS! :stars: 
that's awesome! and that is one good looking bunny!  (joking, of course)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> Congrats they look so nice. Hey, have you ever got a site up? If not when you get pics of your Myotonics let me know. I have been dying to see what you have.


 ?? i raise nigerian dwarfs and a few lamanchas. I had boers for awhile on and off... but too much during college


----------

